
That Time 2 Bots Were Talking, and Bank of America Butted In - jonbaer
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/07/that-time-2-bots-were-talking-and-bank-of-america-butted-in/374023/
======
a3n
It occurs to me that some people who create bots may assume or require that
the communicator on the other end is a human who can bring the interaction
back on point.

What happens when the security liaison bots for two super powers get into it?

